# 2000 Passat V6 2.8 30V 80K service ?



## murphysf (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello
What is involved in the 80K service for a 2000 Passat V6 2.8L 30V?


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: 2000 Passat V6 2.8 30V 80K service ? (murphysf)*

Here's what I found at vw.com.
http://www.vw.com/dealer/Maint...print


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: 2000 Passat V6 2.8 30V 80K service ? (Old Rabbit Dr.)*

spark plugs
fuel filter
air filter
cabin filter
oil change
rotate
vehicle inspection
top off all fluids


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: 2000 Passat V6 2.8 30V 80K service ? (Old Rabbit Dr.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Rabbit Dr.* »_Here's what I found at vw.com.
http://www.vw.com/dealer/Maint...print


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mine is coming up soon...


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2000 Passat V6 2.8 30V 80K service ? (murphysf)*

Add to it timing belt and improved (metal impeller) water pump, if not yet done.
Also, if driven mostly city, hills, or hard, it's time to do the transmission fluid on an AT (don't wait until after 100K!).
Finally, center/rear diff fluid on the 4Motion.
Also, get ready to do the front suspension in the next 20K to 30K miles, depending on where and how it was driven.


_Modified by feels_road at 2:36 AM 9-23-2009_


----------

